# Your list of underrated music acts



## sosophisticated (Feb 4, 2016)

By underrated I mean acts that have had at least some success, yet for some reason the bulk of their work is not often praised, or even listened to by many. Thus The Atomic Puke Zombies will not be a worthy candidate for underrated because they have no real success in any manner. Mostly because I just made them up I suppose.:lol:

My list

Procol Harum. Who hasn't heard of Whiter Shade Of Pale? Few people though have heard much of their other work, which incorporates not only classical influences, but also blues and soul, and sometimes a touch of hard rock.

The Bee Gees. Like many I associated them for a long time with disco, chest hair and medallions, _unaware that they made about 10 albums of great Beatle-esque pop before then_ They could even be a touch psychedelic and progressive too at times. What a surprise!

Saxon. In the UK these guys were about as popular as Iron Maiden in the early 80s, but a disastrous decision to emulate the the hair metal of the mid 80s mostly killed their career in the US and UK. But they gave up on that and carried on. But by then many had lost interest. They're still making some good albums IMO.

The Kinks. As good as The Who and The Stones in so many ways, and even more diverse in style. Maybe people found ray Davies whiny voice to much to take.

Thin Lizzy. Most people know them by the catchy but dumb song The Boys Are back In Town. But they had a diverse style. Phil Lynott has a good voice and the had some great guitarists in their ranks.

Black Sabbath. This might surprise some, but as 95% of people know them for just 2 or 3 songs I think Black Sabbath are underrated, because their first 6 albums are GREAT.

Blue Oyster Cult. I must admit about half of their stuff is pretty lame, (especially late 70s) but I mostly think they're underrated due to the guitar playing of Donald Roeser. He has a very distinctive and emotive stlye.

Terry Reid. Musically he wasn't that innovative but what a set of pipes! Just listen to "Dean" at Glastonbury Fayre on Youtube if you doubt it....


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Here are three bands who produced at least one excellent album IMHO, listed below, then disappeared from view:

Zebra; album _Zebra_
Eat; album _Sell Me a God_
Tiny Lights; albums _Prayer for the Halcyon Fear, Hot Chocolate Massage, Milky Juicy_


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

The Residents. The albums _Meet The Residents_ and _Not Available_ are among the greatest works of music of all time. The _Santa Dog_ single and "Six Things to a Cycle" from _Fingerprince_ are mini-masterpieces.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

wow, kinks and black sabbath? Seriously, that's your idea of underrated? One of the most revered pop bands ever and the band considered the most important heavy metal band of all times? Aren't you the guy who in the top 5 non classical albums was saying "(Insert a selection of well known albums by artists of a similar genre) That's what everyone else is doing here"?


----------



## sosophisticated (Feb 4, 2016)

norman bates said:


> wow, kinks and black sabbath? Seriously, that's your idea of underrated? One of the most revered pop bands ever and the band considered the most important heavy metal band of all times? Aren't you the guy who in the top 5 non classical albums was saying "(Insert a selection of well known albums by artists of a similar genre) That's what everyone else is doing here"?


Aren't you the guy who murdered hotel guests and kept a mummified corpse of your mother?

Many people consider Black Sabbath as a very one dimensional band with limited musical ability. I don't think they were. If you've ever seen a debate about "Led Zeppelin vs Black Sabbath" the sheer elitism and snobbery surrounding Led Zeppelin will hit you like a physical force. Similarly, The Rolling Stones vs The Kinks, or the Who vs The Kinks? The Kinks have always seemed to be the underdogs of the British Invasion movement.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I'll name some after this caveat: I really don't like focusing on the "rock" format too much because I find it limits how I see my own music. If I'm composing non-rock music, then focusing on "prog rock" tends to simplify how I see all music. Not saying that it should, or I'm proud it does, it's just the limitation of this human being. I found out that talking to Prog Rockers online was like going back to high school: eventually, that was the mindset of much of the dialog. I then realized that liking this polished music of some of these bands (like ELP) wasn't that good for being a mature artist, that classical composers were not writing pop hits but they had eliminated that sensibility that is limited by the rock or pop culture context, and also the 4/4 format which tends to encase it all. So, I think good Prog in general is not well respected and can be respected but it can't be taken too far.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

sosophisticated said:


> Aren't you the guy who murdered hotel guests and kept a mummified corpse of your mother?


no, I'm the bassist who played with Dave Brubeck 



sosophisticated said:


> Many people consider Black Sabbath as a very one dimensional band with limited musical ability. I don't think they were. If you've ever seen a debate about "Led Zeppelin vs Black Sabbath" the sheer elitism and snobbery surrounding Led Zeppelin will hit you like a physical force. Similarly, The Rolling Stones vs The Kinks, or the Who vs The Kinks? The Kinks have always seemed to be the underdogs of the British Invasion movement.


Sorry, but I've lived a different life when Black sabbath are celebrated as the band that founded what after was considered heavy metal, and a band as important as Led Zeppelin (and I know of many persons who prefer Sabbath to Led Zeppelin), and at the same time I live in a world where the Kinks are considered one of the most important pop bands ever with the Beatles and the Beach boys.

Take every history about rock music and you will be certain that you will find both Sabbath and Kinks on it.
Those are superstars known in the whole world, not some great but unknown band who have sold fifty copies of their album before disappearing.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Kaleidoscope, a UK band from the late 60s who could go from the exploratory side of Syd Barret-era Pink Floyd to the fairy-tale whimsy of Donavan via the crunchy psych-pop of The Move. Critics loved them, they had one of the best stage shows around and their two albums were excellently produced for the standards of the day but somehow they slipped through the net and ended up forgotten until there was a renewal of interest after their long-deleted output was released again during the 90s. I gather the three surviving members (even after their split the four members of the band remained great friends) are playing gigs again.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

sosophisticated said:


> If you've ever seen a debate about "Led Zeppelin vs Black Sabbath" the sheer elitism and snobbery surrounding Led Zeppelin will hit you like a physical force.


I'm always intrigued by people who find elitism--in this case, "sheer elitism and snobbery"--a profoundly disturbing phenomenon. Perhaps you could expand upon elitism and why it is so disturbing. Also, do you enjoy the music of Led Zeppelin? Fascinating subject!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

sosophisticated said:


> The Kinks have always seemed to be the underdogs of the British Invasion movement.


In the UK the Kinks weren't helped by being signed to an MOR-centric record company (Pye) that had little interest in promoting the band once the rate of hit singles started to slow down - even though the music was getting better and better Pye were pretty much letting the band die on the vine. Also, they were banned from touring the USA in 1965 (not rescinded until 1969) which prevented them from not just consolidating but expanding their fan base in the way that groups like the Who and the Stones were able to do throughout the 60s.


----------



## sosophisticated (Feb 4, 2016)

_"Sorry, but I've lived a different life when Black sabbath are celebrated as the band that founded what after was considered heavy metal, and a band as important as Led Zeppelin (and I know of many persons who prefer Sabbath to Led Zeppelin), and at the same time I live in a world where the Kinks are considered one of the most important pop bands ever with the Beatles and the Beach boys. "_

Well, that must have been pretty cool, because that's not the perception I ever got at all from discussing music with people online! But then I grew up in the UK in the 80s and saying you actually liked The Beatles would have probably gotten you beaten up, so peoples opinions on bands may vary from time and from place.

_"I'm always intrigued by people who find elitism--in this case, "sheer elitism and snobbery"--a profoundly disturbing phenomenon. Perhaps you could expand upon elitism and why it is so disturbing. Also, do you enjoy the music of Led Zeppelin? Fascinating subject!"_

I don't find elitism "profoundly disturbing", never said I did. I don't like it though.

Do I like Led Zeppelin? I like Whole Lotta Love, Ramble On, When The Levee Breaks and Immigrant Song.The rest, not really no. And I don't like Pages' sloppy playing style either. And I must say that The Song Remains The Same (one of the first albums I ever bought) is the single worst live concert in recorded history. Unless you count Led Zep at Live Aid.

Fascinating subject? Hmmm if you think so, I find it "mildly interesting."


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

sosophisticated said:


> I don't find elitism "profoundly disturbing", never said I did. I don't like it though.
> 
> Fascinating subject? Hmmm if you think so, I find it "mildly interesting."


Sorry; I must have been misled by your choice of the term "hit you like a physical force". I generally find physical forces thus described profoundly disturbing. I take it you do not. And you can see from this little exchange why I might find the subject fascinating, especially as an insight into character, experience, motivation.


----------



## sosophisticated (Feb 4, 2016)

I kind of regret starting this thread now. Suddenly it's gotten all sarcastic and nasty, and few people are actually saying who they find underrated.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Living Colour


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I just had the same thing happen to me on a major Silent/Vintage film forum. I asked
people to name five films that had strong positive values. Big mistake. So much
for free speech, lol. The "PC police" didn't like it. I know them however and have
been talking to them for five years so I am not polarizing anyone. I used to be more
that way but become more of a moderate as I got older.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Here are artists I really like that get little attention from radio and the internet today. If you can show me where they are being loved, I am more than happy to be wrong. From my perspective, they can all use more appreciation than they currently receive.

Blackhawk
Brian Setzer
Buck Owens
Merle Haggard
Dolly Parton
Clint Black
Dwight Yoakam
Gary Allan
Gary Moore
Luther Allison
Scorpions
Rascal Flatts
Sara Evans
Vince Gill


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Living Colour


Fishbone, also! _Ghetto Soundwave_ is such a great song.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

bharbeke said:


> Scorpions


bharbeke, stay tuned!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

sosophisticated said:


> I kind of regret starting this thread now. Suddenly it's gotten all sarcastic and nasty, and few people are actually saying who they find underrated.


do you realize that you've entered in the other topic making a snobbish comment about everybody before opening this thread?
Anyway this topic is not a bad idea at all.


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

bharbeke said:


> Dolly Parton


I hate to start this up again, but whaaaaaat?
For one example, there's this thread on the forum of Steve Albini's recording studio:
http://www.electricalaudio.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=6&view=viewpoll&t=22543


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I included her because she is very well known for a few things (more than two for those with their mind in the gutter), but she has made great albums even in the last decade like Blue Smoke and Backwoods Barbie that have gotten little attention in the mainstream or country press. Like I said earlier, I am delighted to be shown evidence that people are still appreciating any artist I listed, as it seems like they are at your link, MJongo.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Soft Machine
CAN
Faust
Aphrodite's Child
Trees Community


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

sosophisticated said:


> I kind of regret starting this thread now. Suddenly it's gotten all sarcastic and nasty, and few people are actually saying who they find underrated.


https://www.google.com/search?q=tro...ved=0ahUKEwiSkq7YtJbLAhUW-mMKHS1zDh4Q_AUIBigB


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

24-7 Spyz, the only metal band I've ever liked. That's because they have some soul music influence.
Mike Keneally- A brilliant composer, songwriter, guitarist and pianist. That's why Zappa hired him!
Richard Thompson-Legendary guitarist/songwriter/Fairport Convention founder. Never been played on the radio in the USA.
Robert Wyatt- Original Soft Machine drummer who has maintained a brilliant 40 year solo career despite being paralyzed.
Roy Harper-Never been well known in the states, but he's been around for 50 years and released a ton of great albums.

I would say these artists are under known rather than underrated. I never understood the term underrated? Is there a meter to measure this stuff?


----------



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

Well I can't for the life of me understand how Sixto Rodriguez wasn't a freaking superstar in the 70s and 80s all around the world. If you have seen "Searching for Sugar Man" you'll know what I'm talking about. 

PS: I'm not claiming that I've known Rodriguez since forever. As 90% of the people who listens to Rodriguez nowadays, I also learned about his existence through "Searching for Sugarman". Still, I don't see how his music could be so overlooked in the early 70s.


----------

